# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  Океан Эльзы поёт сербскую песню

## Lampada

http://youtube.com/watch?v=T2xSk3CqaHE

----------


## AndrewB

Надо же! А это сербская или циганская песня вообще?

----------


## Vorona

Это сербская песня из фильма "Чёрная кошка, белый кот".  
Вот оригинальная песня:   Zabranjeno Pusenje - Zeni nam se Vukota SPOT - YouTube   ::

----------

